# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  $this->db->escape

## mohsenshahab

سلام من خیلی جستجو کردم اما به نتیجه ای نرسیدم :عصبانی: 
از این تابع چه مواقعی باید استفاده کرد.
مثلا در کد زیر این تابع رو کجا باید بذاریم تا از Injection در امان بمونیم؟
     function insert_post($title,$body)
    {
        
        $sql="INSERT INTO myblog(title,body) VALUES (?,?)";
        $this->db->query($sql,array($title,$body));
    }امیدوارم که زود جوابمو بدین

----------

